# Need heat



## 126369 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi thanks for reading 
,I hope someone can help. I have a 1997 32' Bounder, with 2 a/c units on top, with one control on wall. The control panel has four small levers, the outside ones are to set temp and the inside ones are for mode "hi fan, low fan, heat and so on". It appears the temp part does not work, when I slide it to heat nothing happens, I can set it to 85, or 50 degrees and nothing happens, does it have a pilot you have to light, where would it be, when you run the a/c it never shuts off, at night you get too cold. The control panel is a "Electronic Climate Control By Intellitec"


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I dont have that type of a/c, but try Here or Here


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The roof air con units _*can*_ have 'heat strips' fitted and the controller will handle these as well as cooling.

But the 'heat strips' are extras and were not always fitted. You must take a peek inside to see if you actually do have the heaters.

Ray.


----------

